# Jackie Chan trains fish



## Jaysan (Dec 19, 2011)

http://www.wimp.com/trainsfish/


----------



## chi (May 13, 2013)

Just wonder how long will it take to train that catfish to turn upside down.
Thank you for sharing.


----------



## mistersprinkles (Nov 4, 2013)

Bullsh*t treatment of that fish. It isn't even deep enough to fully submerge in that water. Poor bastard.


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

mistersprinkles said:


> Bullsh*t treatment of that fish. It isn't even deep enough to fully submerge in that water. Poor bastard.


You make it sound like taking a catfish out of the river to put him in a captive environment of a larger size is ok?

I'm pretty sure regardless of size that fish would rather be in the river.


----------



## mistersprinkles (Nov 4, 2013)

altcharacter said:


> You make it sound like taking a catfish out of the river to put him in a captive environment of a larger size is ok?
> 
> I'm pretty sure regardless of size that fish would rather be in the river.


Any fish is going to be happier in the wild, but if you're going to keep a fish in captivity, at least let it fully submerge itself.

I don't think there's anything wrong with keeping fish in adequately sized homes. That catfish could use a 15,000 gal pond IMO.


----------



## Kooka (Feb 8, 2011)

mistersprinkles said:


> Bullsh*t treatment of that fish. It isn't even deep enough to fully submerge in that water. Poor bastard.


Next time I catch a channel cat I'll try training it to do that before I eat it


----------

